# Gulf State Pier



## olesoandso (Apr 1, 2012)

Got to the pier at 5:30 this morning. Winds East at 15-20mph. Lots of bait. Several Kings and Spanish caught at daylight. A few more on the edge of a big color change. Clear water moved South around noon. I moved North.


----------

